# Boudain



## gaudet (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a reference for my good buddy Waldo. 

Most boudain is already cooked. It is really just a sausage casing stuffed with rice and meat and seasonings. 

To cook it (reheat) you can steam in a pan with a small amount of water. The casing will be white and can get rubbery if cooked too long this way. You can discard the skin and eat the filling. 

You can grill it indirectly on your Bbq with the lid closed. Get the temp to a good medium high temp. Put the boudain to the opposite side of your coals/flame and cook for about 10-15 minutes ( check at 10 min mark). Finish by crisping the skin over direct heat as you would regular sausage.

Cut with a sharp serrated knife into bite sized pieces. Enjoy. 

Lastly, you can cook it in the oven line a pan with aluminum foil (for ease of cleaning). Spray lightly with non stick cooking spray and cook in your oven for 15 minutes at 375•F. You do not need to turn it. 

The skin can burst open just like sausage. Do not worry and enjoy your boudain.


----------



## Scott (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh man I love that stuff Gaudet, didn't know the name of it. A couple of years ago someone came back from the south and brought some, we had it for breakfast with pancakes.


Now have to search for a recipe.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 18, 2010)

can't vouch for how good it is as I've never made it myself. But the recipe sounds like it would be great.




http://realcajuncooking.blogspot.com/2006/06/boudain.html


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2010)

Y'all must spell it different down the road in N.O. than here.




Here it is spelled Boudin. We steam it as well. I like it on the grill as well. My 8 year old daughter who won't hardly eat anything loves boudin.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 18, 2010)

What thuh hell kinda grill you got there smurfe..I swear man them heating coils look pink and I have not had one..no..not even one glass of wine today


----------



## Waldo (Jan 18, 2010)

gaudet said:


> This is a reference for my good buddy Waldo.
> 
> Most boudain is already cooked. It is really just a sausage casing stuffed with rice and meat and seasonings.
> 
> ...










THANKS BUDDY....For everyone info..I called Michael at 6;30am this morning to get cooking instructions for the boudain one of my co workers had just showed up with that he had picked up in Opelousas, LA yesterday evening.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2010)

Waldo said:


> What thuh hell kinda grill you got there smurfe..I swear man them heating coils look pink and I have not had one..no..not even one glass of wine today



Waldo, it is an old Jenn-Air cook top grill. Yeah, those coils photo weird. They are cherry red when I use it. I can't get coild for this model anymore so when they go, I will have to buy a new grill.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 18, 2010)

I spell it either way. I bet Scotty could make some for Lake DeGray


----------



## gaudet (Jan 18, 2010)

Those coils are used to cook medium rare with. 

So Waldo, how was the boudain?


----------



## Waldo (Jan 19, 2010)

Cooking it up this morning to take to work with me gaudet. We will be having it for a breakfast brunch if you will. Serving it with some flatbread crackers with sesame, poppy and caraway seed and just a touch of garlic along with some nice jalapeno cheddar cheese


----------



## gaudet (Jan 19, 2010)

Just reading that made me both slobber and cholesterol rise


----------



## Scott (Jan 19, 2010)

gaudet said:


> can't vouch for how good it is as I've never made it myself. But the recipe sounds like it would be great.
> 
> 
> http://realcajuncooking.blogspot.com/2006/06/boudain.htm






Thanks for the link, will have to give it a try this winter. 


Drink wine and cook, other than that winter


----------



## Waldo (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott I tried the link and all I get is:



<H2>Page not found</H2>*Sorry, the page you were looking for in the blog **Real Cajun Cooking - Pure and Simple** does not exist.*


----------



## gaudet (Jan 19, 2010)

http://realcajuncooking.blogspot.com/2006/06/boudain.html

This ought to get it. It looks like Scott's cut and paste cut off the l from .html


----------



## Waldo (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks gaudet 
OK ..I prepared the boudain per gaudets' instructions and it was absolutely awesome. 
Kat and My friends at work concured !! 
Nothing like good Boudain to kick your morning off !!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tried a different varation yesterday evening and it was absolutely awesome. 
I made stuffed bell peppers using the boudain. Didnt get any pictures but I hulled the peppers, added a little grated cheddar cheese to the bottom portion of the peppers, filled almost to top with the boudain and then topped them off with some Rotel. Covered with foil and Baked in oven at 350 for 50 minutes,Removed from oven and sprinkled more cheese on top.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 31, 2010)

You had me at cheese


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2010)

Waldo did you make it from the real parts or substitute with more easy to find parts?


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2010)

From the real parts


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2010)

after just having made about 10lbs of Andouille today, I thought I'd look up the posted Boudin recipe. Up here in the pacific Northwest, we just can't get good Andouille at all, and boudin is impossible to find! Anyone with sausage making dreams could come up here and corner the market! There is 1 small family shop that does make decent andouille, but they almost always sell out.

Anyway, here is an amazing boudin recipe:

Hot Boudin (Makes 4 pounds)
4-5 cups water
3 1/2 tsp kosher salt
3 pounds pork butt cut into 2-inch chunks. Keep some fat on the meat too!
4 bay leaves
2 whole fresh chile peppers like jalapeno
2 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 pinch of dried thyme
1 large onion quartered
1 cup uncooked long grain rice
2 tsp minced garlic
2 tsp red pepper flakes
2 tsp ground cayenne pepper
1 tsp ground sage
1 tsp ground thyme
1/8 tsp ground allspice
pinch of ground mace (nutmeg can substitute)
1/2 cup finely chopped parsley
3/4 cup finely chopped green onions
medium hog casings

Combine the water and 1 tsp of the salt in a saucepan large enough to hold the pork along with any bones or scraps. Bring the liquid to a boil and add the bay leaves, pork, chile peppers, 1 tsp of the black pepper and the pinch of dried thyme. Return the liquid to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer, covered, over low heat for about 1 hour or until the pork is very tender. Add the onion and cook for 5 to 7 minutes more until it too is tender. Strain the mixture, but keep the liquid!

Transfer the onions, meat, and everything to a platter to cool and discard the peppers and bay leaves. Measure out 1 1/2 cups of the liquid and combine with the rice in a pot and cover and simmer for 20 minutes, or until the rice is tender.

Now, in a meat grinder with 1/4" plate, grind the cooked pork and onions in large mixing bowl. If you don't have a grinder, you can cut the pork into smaller chunks and process in a food processor in 15 second increments until cut fine, yet still chunky.

Add the garlic, red pepper flakes, cayenne, sage, thyme, allspice, mace, parsley, the remaining 1 tsp of black pepper and 2 1/2 tsp of salt, along with the green onions and cooked rice to the meat mixture. Mix with a wooden spoon until it is well blended. Taste and correct with more salt if needed. Cool this mixture in the fridge for at least 30 minutes. When ready, stuff into casings, or if you wish, you can leave it in bulk and eat it just like that. I prefer casings.

Boudin is quite perishable and should not be kept in the fridge for longer than 3 or 4 days. You can freeze it, and it will keep for 3 or 4 months.

This stuff is awesome steamed with a nice cold beer!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 6, 2010)

Dean, I don't see any liver in that recipe. This is a recipe I have made before (in the above pics) that was very good and close to most of the good commercial boudin you can buy anywhere around where I live. Boudin recipes can be hard to get. People keep them secret as good Boudin is bragging rights around here. 


http://www.gumbopages.com/food/boudin.html
<center>
<h1>

</h1><h1>Boudin Blanc</font></h1>
</center>






In Louisiana, boudin blanc (or "white boudin") is a wonderful Cajun sausage stuffed 
with pork and rice. It's one of those food products that originated in 
frugality; the rice was meant to stretch the meat. Now, it's a unique 
and delicious treat all itsw own. (There's another style of boudin called 
"boudin blanc" in France, but it's very different. This is Cajun boudin.)</font>




If you've ever driven through southwest Louisiana and seen the ubiquitous 
signs that say "HOT BOUDIN", this is what they're talking about. In Acadiana, 
this is almost like fast food (although fantastic fast food); you can get a piece 
of hot boudin at the grocery store, at a gas station, at little stands by the side 
of the road. Boudin rouge, or "red boudin", is a blood sausage, by the way. 
Boudin rouge is very good, but it must be _very_ fresh, and is getting 
more difficult to find.</font>

< ="content-" content="text/; charset=utf-8">


</font><ul>[*] *Pork and stock:*
[*] 3 pounds boneless pork butt or shoulder, in large chunks
[*] 1 onion, cut into 8 pieces
[*] 3 ribs celery, chopped
[*] 2 bay leaves
[*] Stems from one bunch parsley
[*] 1 teaspoon black peppercorns, cracked



[*] 1 pound pork liver, sliced about 1/2-inch thick
[*] 4 slices bacon
[*] 2 medium yellow onions, chopped
[*] 2 bunches green onions, chopped (keep white parts and green parts separate)
[*] 1 tablespoon garlic, finely minced



[*] 3 cups raw long grain rice



[*] 4 tablespoons parsley, finely chopped
[*] 2 tablespoons salt
[*] 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
[*] 2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
[*] 2 teaspoons white pepper
</font>[/list]

Place the pork and the rest of the stock ingredients in a saucepan, 
and the pork liver in a separate saucepan. Cover with water (at least 4 
quarts), then bring to a boil. Reduce heat, skim and simmer until tender, 
about 1 hour, skimming as necessary. Remove the meat, discard the 
vegetables and strain the stock. Continue to boil the stock until 
it's reduced to about 2 quarts. Remove enough of the stock to have 
enough liquid to make rice, and cook the rice in the pork stock. 
Reserve the leftover pork stock, at least 1 pint.</font>



Cook the bacon until crisp, remove it and 
use it to snack on while you're making the rest of the boudin. Add the 
onions, green onion bottoms and garlic to the drippings and sauté 
for a few minutes until the onions are translucent, then add the liver. 
Cook until the liver is tender. Add about 1/2 cup of pork stock to the 
pan, and cook for 10 more minutes, until much of the pork stock is 
reduced.</font>




Put the pork, liver and vegetable mixture through a meat grinder 
with a coarse disc, or grind it coarse in a food processor. Transfer the 
mixture to a large bowl and mix in the green onions bottoms, parsley, 
salt, peppers and cooked rice. Adjust seasonings. If it seems too dry, 
add a little bit more pork stock. It should be moist, but not runny.</font>




For traditional boudin, stuff into sausage casings. Boudin links are 
generally about a foot long. You can also serve it out of the casing as 
a rice dressing.</font>




Most gas stations have forsaken their crock pots and now heat boudin in 
the microwave, which does a good job but doesn't get the casing crispy. 
I don't like rubbery sausage casing, I like to eat it along with the 
sausage; when it's rubbery I tend to squeeze the boudin out and throw 
the casing away. Here's how I like to heat and serve boudin -- place in a 
350°F oven for 10-15 minutes, until the boudin is heated through and 
the skin is crackly. Serve hot, with crackers and beer.</font>



If you want to try a "fancy" boudin presentation, 
try something that Café des Amis in Breaux Bridge does for an 
appetizer: take two triangles of puff pastry, and place about 1/3 to 1/2 
cup boudin (outside the casing) on one; seal it over with the other 
pastry triangle, making sure the edges don't leak. Brush the top with 
a little beaten egg and bake at 350°F until the pastry is puffed and 
golden brown. Drizzle with Steen's Louisiana cane syrup, some pepper jelly 
and a little Creole mustard, and garnish the plate with finely diced 
red, green and yellow bell peppers.</font>


----------



## toddrod (Nov 28, 2010)

Another very good way to prepare Boudin is to put it in your smoker for a couple of hours at 200 degrees. Another way is to make Fried Boudin balls. Just take the Boudin out of the casing, make a ball about 2 inches big and roll in corn flour and then fry it up. Um good.


Smurfe - that recipes you posted is very similar to the way we make it here in Vacherie, LA.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 29, 2010)

toddrod said:


> Another very good way to prepare Boudin is to put it in your smoker for a couple of hours at 200 degrees. Another way is to make Fried Boudin balls. Just take the Boudin out of the casing, make a ball about 2 inches big and roll in corn flour and then fry it up. Um good.
> 
> 
> Smurfe - that recipes you posted is very similar to the way we make it here in Vacherie, LA.



I am maybe 20 miles up Airline from you in Gonzales. Heck, that recipe probably came from someone in your neck of the woods. I remember the first time I ever ate boudain I believe was in Lutcher. It was either their or Napoleonville. It was one of the first things I tried 12 years ago when I moved here from up north. I worked in Donaldsonville for Acadian Ambulance.


----------

